# Access 2003 + VBA - Probleme mit POPUP-Fenster



## Jacizzle (1. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

letzte Möglichkeit ist für mich jetzt hier nachzufragen und hoffe das einer eine Idee hat  Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Formular-Fenster, dass nicht Vollbild sein soll  habe es also dementsprechend als "POPUP" definiert. Nun ist in diesem Formular eine Liste (eine Art Listview) und über Rechte Maustaste rufe ich ein anderes Formular (anderes AddIn) auf. Allerdings steht das nicht im Vordergrund, muss es aber.

Außerdem will ich nicht, dass sich das "Popup" Fenster schließt, weil danach dort drin weiter gearbeitet werden soll.

Wenn ich dem Fenster die Eigenschaft POPUP nehme wird es allerdings zu einem Vollbild ..

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich das machen kann, dass das Fenster OHNE Vollbild zu sein in den Hintergrund rückt sobald ich ein anderes Fenster aufrufe?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Jac


----------



## Jacizzle (2. Februar 2010)

Kann mir keiner helfen, oder hab ich mein Problem nicht gut genug geschildert? :-(


----------



## Yaslaw (2. Februar 2010)

uh.... lange, sehr lange ists her das ich Access-Programme mit Popups machte. Jetzt weiss ich wieder warum - weils nicht wirklich handelbar ist.

öffnest du das Formulat über VB-Code? Wenn ja, kannst du es so öffnen

```
Private Sub cmdOpenFormAsPopup_Click()
    Call DoCmd.OpenForm(FormName:="Form2", View:=acNormal, WindowMode:=acDialog)
End Sub
```
Auch das bleibt im Vordergrund. Jedoch kannst du aus diesem Popup ein anders öffnen....

Ansonsten hab ich grad keinen blassen schimmer wie man bei den neueren Access-Versionen das Vollbild auschalten kann.


----------



## Jacizzle (2. Februar 2010)

Fällt mir auch so langsam auf das es nicht handelbar ist 
Versuch mich grad schon an einer alternative.. das vergrößern von Formular-Controls.. (Form_Resize)

Das mit deiner Idee funktioniert bei mir nicht, weil das Fenster was nach dem POPUP aufgeht wieder ein Vollbild-Fenster darstellt..


----------

